# Tesla MS (and aftermarket) wheels will not fit M3



## Sandy (Jun 3, 2017)

It turns out that Tesla has most likely changed the bolt pattern for the M3. The MS 19 inch wheels use a 5 x 120 bolt pattern. We now have an indication that the M3 will use a 5 x 114.3 bolt pattern.

TSportline has a M3 wheel guide:

The Tesla Model 3 Wheel and Tire Guide

Bolt Pattern

TSportline and Tesla sell MS wheels with a 5 x 120. This makes sense to me. As the M3 is much lighter than the MS the disc brakes and corresponding hubs don't need to be as large. Using a smaller bolt pattern may keep the design in scale. Both 5 x 120 and 5 x 114.3 are very common in the industry. I'm contacting TSportline to verify.


----------



## Sandy (Jun 3, 2017)

Just spoke to TSportline and they said the information they have from Tesla is the M3 bolt pattern is indeed 5 x 114.3. They will be confirming this later this month an a customer car. If true this locks out using ANY MS wheels on M3.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

So, I might be able to take the wheels from my Leaf and throw them on the 3.

Interesting...


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2017)

In additiom to bolt pattern there is also a center hole diameter and offset. M3 appears to have very small offset.

I was expecting smaller dimensions on M3.


----------



## Sandy (Jun 3, 2017)

arnis said:


> In additiom to bolt pattern there is also a center hole diameter and offset. M3 appears to have very small offset.
> 
> I was expecting smaller dimensions on M3.


Could be. The center bore however shares the same 64.1 mm as the MS. At least according to TSportline.


----------



## Niko (Sep 2, 2017)

Was bummed to find out model s wheels wont fit, i really love the look of the model s 21" turbines... Ive seen the alternatives through tsportline and replika, think im gonna stick with aeros if i need to save the $1500-2000 towards other features when my time comes, on the other hand glad the model 3 bolt pattern is 5x114.3 because its the same as my Hyundai im driving now with my mitsubishi lancer gts 18" wheels and brand new rubber i just bought, i may hang onto these and refinish and paint or powder coat to put on my model 3. They kinda look like turbines anyways lol


----------



## mt.west.ev (Jul 7, 2017)

Isn't it probable that an after-market wheels will become available? .... especially since the 18" aero's are seemingly so unpopular?

So much will occur before my "ticket" gets punched (late 2018) but should I proceed and purchase an M3 ... I thought I would buy the standard 18" wheel and tire and buy a nice wheel from an after-market company.


----------



## Niko (Sep 2, 2017)

I dont think aftermarket wheels will be an issue, the main concern i think was wanting model s wheels to fit so we have the Turbine wheel that tesla created specifically for these cars to be high quality and low weight and best aerodynamics and rolling resistence.

Aftermarket wheels are definately an option, just some are manufactured sub par, may be heavier and not as aero dynamic.

I'm sure once the model 3 has been out long enough there will be plenty of options.

I'm most likely going with aero wheels because 10% more efficient it's hard to pass up when you're concerned with overall range and performance and also because they're growing on me even with the covers on. Almost tron-ish to me now.


----------



## Sandy (Jun 3, 2017)

Niko said:


> I dont think aftermarket wheels will be an issue, the main concern i think was wanting model s wheels to fit so we have the Turbine wheel that tesla created specifically for these cars to be high quality and low weight and best aerodynamics and rolling resistence.
> 
> Aftermarket wheels are definately an option, just some are manufactured sub par, may be heavier and not as aero dynamic.
> 
> ...


I agree completely. Some guys I've tracked with over the years bought light weight inexpensive aftermarket wheels and I've seen total wheel failures on track. Very few aftermarket wheel manufacturers build to the same quality as OEM and if they do they are net cheap. Not a chance would I put $200 knock off S wheels on my car. I would however happily put Evannex ot TSportline TST wheels on. They are bore concentric (64.1mm), proper offset, accept Tesla center cap, lugs and TPMS sensors but MOST IMPORTANTLY they meet SAE J2530 testing standards. Aftermarket wheels are not required to meet OEM standards which involve significant testing to achieve certification. I read an MS thread about someone buying 4 $209 wheels for their HEAVY S and bending all 4 on potholes. Go figure.......


----------



## Sandy (Jun 3, 2017)

Lots of great wheel info for those interested:

https://www.tirerack.com/tires/tiretech/tiretech.jsp?tab=Wheels


----------



## sreams (Sep 12, 2017)

Niko said:


> Was bummed to find out model s wheels wont fit, i really love the look of the model s 21" turbines...


The Model 3 is a smaller car with a smaller overall wheel/tire diameter than the S. A 21" wheel would require a 30 series tire (about as rubber-bandy as they get) in order not to screw up speed readings (which would also screw up AP and show incorrect mileage for the car). If you are into razor-thin tires, that's fine... but it would also look pretty goofy if you didn't also lower the car by quite a bit. Personally, I think 19" is a pretty perfect size for the aesthetics of the TM3. 20 would really be pushing it, IMHO.


----------



## Niko (Sep 2, 2017)

Yeah thats true, ive thought about it alot as well, my current 18s are low profile enough as it is with a 45 series sidewall, id like the 19" sport wheels or 20" turbines if theyre ever available but will most likely stick with aeros so i can allocate funds to other features.


----------



## oneshortguy (May 23, 2017)

@sreams , @Niko

T Sportline has a gallery of M3s with 19" TSTs. It's likely owners will still be able to get the Turbine look.


----------



## Impatient (Sep 19, 2017)

Sadness. Someone needs to tell the folks at tirerack.com that the Model S 19" wheels won't fit the Model 3. A few weeks ago in a chat session a tirerack rep asserted that they would fit.


----------



## sreams (Sep 12, 2017)

Impatient said:


> Sadness. Someone needs to tell the folks at tirerack.com that the Model S 19" wheels won't fit the Model 3. A few weeks ago in a chat session a tirerack rep asserted that they would fit.


I doubt he was in a position to know. Even if the bolt pattern were the same, smaller cars often have larger offsets.


----------

